# Electrical Geology?...show us what you got



## Magnus (Apr 26, 2021)

I know we have a few electric universe proponents here, and it does seem to dovetail with the idea of a mudflood quite nicely.  I've certainly mentioned it in a couple of threads as have others, so I figured let's create a thread to collect it all together.

Electrical arcing is able to create very finely divided material, and if it happened on a cosmic scale it may well be part of the mudflood story.

If you have any ideas or images about this subject, please share





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-21 19:06:29Reaction Score: 1


Limited. Have flirted peripherally with those things, but... Scientific method unreliable.
What's mainly hit me is tech related.
Copper roofing. Copper deficiency in our blood. Etcetera.
But there's definitely a huge key there, as all of the anomalies of the past couple centuries can attest to.
Electromagnetism. Forget gravity, whatever that is. Just a side effect of EM they can't quantify.
Charge it up! Spin it! Counter spin! Let fly!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: 3nigmaDate: 2020-03-01 19:48:22Reaction Score: 0


Ringwoodite and Wadsleyite?


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2020-03-01 21:02:55Reaction Score: 5


It's all over the Earth.  There's too many examples to show honestly.  Go to a mountain range with a desert and you will see that some electrical event caused the creation of silica and the formation of mountains (or carved them out).


Here's like 5 minutes of screenshots on google earth:

This guy shows many of these areas closer up:

SOURCE


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-03-02 09:15:04Reaction Score: 0




Mabzynn said:


> some electrical event caused the creation of silica


Me being curious and a bit thick about most thinngs I'm probably missing something obvious but is the idea an electrical charge be it natural as in part and parcel of this reality or produced my mans machines is earthed into a mineral a rock or combination on the land surface of earth and in the process creates silica?
If so then what happens to all the stuff within the rock/minderal/combination that didn't become silica?


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2020-03-02 13:56:02Reaction Score: 6


When I look at this photo, I feel like the Star Fort machine ran amok.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-03-02 14:04:50Reaction Score: 0




MagnusOpus said:


> Electrical arcing is able to create very finely divided material, and if it happened on a cosmic scale it may well be part of the mudflood story.


As is used in the sputtering technology ?
I can't yet see a relation to mud.
I've seen the result of a few mudslides, with no significant electrical component involved.


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2020-03-02 14:22:47Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> Me being curious and a bit thick about most thinngs I'm probably missing something obvious but is the idea an electrical charge be it natural as in part and parcel of this reality or produced my mans machines is earthed into a mineral a rock or combination on the land surface of earth and in the process creates silica?
> If so then what happens to all the stuff within the rock/minderal/combination that didn't become silica?


Just referencing how abundant Silicon is (2nd most abundant on Earth) and how fulgurites (SiO2) are created and break down easily.

Vitreous silica (or fused silica), also known as volcanic or silica glass, can be formed naturally by the fusion of siliceous earth following volcanic eruptions, lightning strikes, or meteorite impact (Arts et al. 2007; Fruijtier-Polloth 2012).
Vitreous silica is also formed by vapor-phase hydrolysis of silicon tetrachloride in a methane oxygen flame. Transparent fused silica is formed from exposing 15 nm silica particles to 1,200°C and 13.8 MPa (2,000 psi) or by electric arc fusion of pure silica sand (Waddell 2006).
But here's a good image under 25-30 Hz

From this video:


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-03-02 15:41:17Reaction Score: 0


Now I'm confused. The bottom image is of silicsa sand? being arranged by frequency not sure how this is evidence of lightening, sparks, electrical discharge creating silica from other materials, or am I wrong about the other materials? wouldn't be surprised.

Reason for asking is lightening hits or emerges from, jury seems to be out, the earth and yet silica doesn't seem to be produced in such strikes.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagnusOpusDate: 2020-03-02 16:02:28Reaction Score: 0




codis said:


> As is used in the sputtering technology ?
> I can't yet see a relation to mud.
> I've seen the result of a few mudslides, with no significant electrical component involved.


Yes, that's the basic idea.....of course mud can move in other situations....One of the things that comes up here sometimes is whether it was a mud flood, or a mud dump from the sky (or of course both depending on the location)....I guess the sputtering thing is just a possible explanation for a mud dump situation (or indeed something like the formation of the sahara if that happened recently and quickly as is also speculated here sometimes)


jd755 said:


> Now I'm confused. The bottom image is of silicsa sand? being arranged by frequency not sure how this is evidence of lightening, sparks, electrical discharge creating silica from other materials, or am I wrong about the other materials? wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Reason for asking is lightening hits or emerges from, jury seems to be out, the earth and yet silica doesn't seem to be produced in such strikes.


The silica is there already, but standard lightning can fuse it into fulgarites, and also produced things such as shocked quartz.  

The idea of electric geology is that the atmosphere was more electrically "dense" in the past, either due to greater solar activity, or the electrical effects of other cosmic bodies in the vicinity (it took me 20 odd years from first reading Velikovsky it actually "getting" it, after seeing some Thunderbolts project videos.....the programming of gravity being the only thing that moves the heavens runs pretty deep in most of us) 

In such a scenario, the ionosphere would be way more active, think northern lights (glow mode plasma) worldwide, possibly this effect could be harnessed for atmospheric electricity.  It is also possible that discharge via arc mode plasma would produce cosmic scale thunderbolts, the contention being this is why worldwide mythology has such a thing for thunder gods (and also often describes mountains as being created by lightning)

I didn't post the 25-30Hz picture, so not sure what it represents, but it is certainly possible to produce pretty amazing dune forms electrostatically, so it may mean a 25-30Hz AC rather than audio.  I suspect the video linked will show a lot of what we are talking about in this thread, it's concept that is so different from everything we are taught it can take a while to click, but once it does it seems to explain many things science struggles with.


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2020-03-02 16:48:20Reaction Score: 0




jd755 said:


> Now I'm confused. The bottom image is of silicsa sand? being arranged by frequency not sure how this is evidence of lightening, sparks, electrical discharge creating silica from other materials, or am I wrong about the other materials? wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Reason for asking is lightening hits or emerges from, jury seems to be out, the earth and yet silica doesn't seem to be produced in such strikes.


The second part was just providing more evidence of electrical based geology.

It's pretty straight forward.  Lightning can create SiO2 (fulgurite) aka silica glass as a byproduct of lightning interacting with the Earth's surface.  I'm not arguing that all the silica on earth is created from lightning.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-03-02 17:02:42Reaction Score: 0




Mabzynn said:


> I'm not arguing that all the silica on earth is created from lightning.


Aah, as I said a bit thick!


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-03-02 18:22:33Reaction Score: 0


I'm under the impression that the Grand canyon was created by plasma arcing from the firmament to the ground.


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2020-03-02 19:10:15Reaction Score: 0




DanfromMN said:


> I'm under the impression that the Grand canyon was created by plasma arcing from the firmament to the ground.


I'd agree it appears to have been created by electrical effects.  I can't really speak on the firmament part.

To put it in perspective... This is what a river looks like that sprung up overnight in the 1980's and has been increasing in size ever since...


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-03-02 20:46:41Reaction Score: 0




Mabzynn said:


> I'd agree it appears to have been created by electrical effects.  I can't really speak on the firmament part.
> 
> View attachment 41892To put it in perspective... This is what a river looks like that sprung up overnight in the 1980's and has been increasing in size ever since...
> 
> ...


Well, I'm a religious guy first off.  So I believe that the Bible is true and that God exists, created us, and wants us to be happy.  Nuff said on that. 

Now, scientifically, there must be something that these electrical pulses are arcing FROM, or TO...

Also, you can't have gas pressure in a non enclosed system.  So, my vote is for the firmament. 

Red sprites during thunderstorms, lightning going UPWARD... Whats happening there?  I dunno. 
I hope this doesn't derail the thread.  But here's a cool vid-jay-o explaining a bunch about the above stuff.


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2020-03-02 21:20:54Reaction Score: 1




DanfromMN said:


> Red sprites during thunderstorms, lightning going UPWARD... Whats happening there?  I dunno.


Back to the same geometry of nature...


That's because "red light" is much closer to the magnetic end of the spectrum where as blue/green light has a much higher capacitance.  The reason energetic blue light is diffracted more is due to the motional breaking thru the dielectric medium by the bounding EM which deflects the blue wavelength higher-dielectric-energetic frequencies much more so than the less energetic red.   

This is all explained with dielectricity and the field-charge model.  

Ken - "The very reason dielectric discharges, and lightning branches out in perfect golden ratio patterns is that every dielectric branch creates, spatially, a magnetically induced dominance at which point the dielectric discharges branch away from that domain at golden ratio lines.”


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: crystalcatDate: 2020-03-03 02:38:14Reaction Score: 0


Hi MagnusOpus, could you link to the threads you mentioned above please? I am not sure how mudfloods link to plasma geology. Thanks in advance.


----------

